# Nazi Underground City in Poland on TV now



## Ladyhayles (Feb 13, 2012)

If you have sky stick on 524 Discovery Science now. Programme about a deserted Nazi underground city in the Sowie mountains in Poland. Its absolutely fascinating.


----------



## KingRat (Feb 13, 2012)

Ta very much x


----------



## Munchh (Feb 13, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have sky which is annoying as this is probably related to the unfinished 'Project Riese' and I would have been very interested to see it. Never mind, it'll probably crop up on one of the freeview history channels before too long.

Fascinating place and one of Hitler's last folly's from what I've read.

Thanks for the heads up, I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 13, 2012)

When you say 'city' are we saying bigger or smaller than Burlington?


----------



## Munchh (Feb 14, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> When you say 'city' are we saying bigger or smaller than Burlington?



Difficult to answer I suspect as there is as much myth and legend about the complex as there is historical fact.

"Extensive construction work on a number of underground shelters and tunnels took place in the Owl Mountains (a part of the Giant Mountains) between 1943 and 1945. The exact purpose of these facilities remains unclear even today. German sources suggest that they were supposed to be turned into a huge underground shelter covering more than 35 square kilometres, with one of Adolf Hitler’s Führer Headquarters at its centre. Furthermore, it was planned to be used as a refuge for the leading members of the military as well as a safe place for certain industrial facilities. The construction work was done by forced labourers from concentration camps. In this case, they came from the KZ Groß-Rosen. They were housed in a number of Außenlagern (subcamps or satellite camps) called "AL Riese” in the immediate vicinity to the tunnels and other construction sites related to the “Complex Riese.”

http://www.riese.krzyzowa.org.pl/?lang=en&ref=tunnels


----------



## night crawler (Feb 14, 2012)

Shame you can't see it on some other channel.


----------

